# From this day forward...



## Steerpike (Mar 2, 2013)

you will open every Oreo you ever eat.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 2, 2013)

O_O

Yes I will. Augh!


----------



## Sparkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Ugh.  Didn't need that...


----------



## Nihal (Mar 2, 2013)

First reaction: Eeeeeeeeek, oh my god! <o>

Second reaction: I guess this one has a little over the allowed 60 insect fragments per 100g?


----------



## Devor (Mar 2, 2013)

It happens, even in a sterile factory or a restaurant or a home cooked meal.  It's worth the willies, okay, but it's not worth being paranoid about every time you eat your Oreos.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 2, 2013)

This spider looks a little too precisely placed, so I suspect it was put there for the photo. But who knows.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 3, 2013)

Devor said:


> It happens, even in a sterile factory or a restaurant or a home cooked meal.  It's worth the willies, okay, but it's not worth being paranoid about every time you eat your Oreos.


Ah... so the secret is not to eat Oreos...
No problem there I hate the things...


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't panic, don't panic...

Your body has an enzyme that will break it down and digest it. We have evolved this from the average of 8 spiders a year that crawl into our mouths while we sleep.


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 3, 2013)

Oooohhhh looks delicious. Much more appealing than strawberry chip cookies anyhow.


----------



## Nihal (Mar 3, 2013)

Butterfly said:


> Don't panic, don't panic...
> 
> Your body has an enzyme that will break it down and digest it. We have evolved this from the average of 8 spiders a year that crawl into our mouths while we sleep.



That's a lie created to prove the power of the internet.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 3, 2013)

*Weird Al:* "Oh, oh, oh-oh-oh / Oh, Oreo / What's in the middle? / A SPIDER!!!"


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 3, 2013)

Clearly, the spider misinterpreted the Oreo motto of "lick it and stick it"


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Mar 4, 2013)

I will open 100% of the Oreos I will ever eat, mainly because I doubt I'll ever eat any Oreos again (not because of the spider, but because of the horrific ingredients).


----------



## Kit (Mar 5, 2013)

I hate you, Steerpike.   :mad2:


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 5, 2013)

Kit said:


> I hate you, Steerpike.   :mad2:



Could be worse. I hear the toffee spider is in serious risk of biscuit contamination. It spells the end of the Coeliacs sweet treats.

x


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 6, 2013)

I bet if you ate that, you wouldn't even notice the spider.  The sweetness of the cookie would have covered the taste completely.  However, try covering up this bad boy...


----------



## Kit (Mar 6, 2013)

Caged Maiden said:


>



That is what my friends and I used to call a "USDA Choice".    Got some meat on its bones!


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 6, 2013)

Caged Maiden said:


> I bet if you ate that, you wouldn't even notice the spider.  The sweetness of the cookie would have covered the taste completely.  However, try covering up this bad boy...




The cruel  part of me sees both the problem and the solution in that photograph.

NB: I would like to point out that I am not advocating spider torture


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 6, 2013)

I like spiders. To my daughter's chagrin, rather than kill them if they're in the house I just catch them and let them go outside.


----------

